# cat stuck in the wall



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

my cat made it's way through a small gap in the kitchen wall next to a big pipe. (i live in a first floor apartment). I didn't know the hole was there until I suspected that's where he went. Anyway, he's not meowed and i've been calling his name. I called the RSPCA and they said they'll get back to me, with what kind of assistance, I don't know yet. 

My old cat got stuck in a wall once for 3 days, we had to saw through the wall to get him out. 

Should I be worried? I have no idea where he is. I've put food for him by the hole and turned the light on in the room so he can see better in there and maybe follow the light.

Argh. This cat is always getting into mischief. The other cat is not like that. 

Please help.


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

found him. Don't ask. He was outside the building. Grrrrrr, crazy crazy cat.


----------



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

Phew!!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

When I was a customer service tech for a modular cabinet distributor were had a kitten get into the space between angled kitchen cabinets from under the toe kick.
By the time i had arrive the kitten had come out and I installed blocking to prevent future access.
We also instructed our installer to block these spaces as we had housing tracks bordering former farm land with mice accessing these spaces.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I would get spray foam and seal around the pipe so your little rascal cant get in there. Im glad he is found and OK.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh my, what a relief that you found him! I would definitely follow some of the above posters advice about sealing the hole.


----------

